# How "BIG" is Greg Oden



## nastynas (Oct 1, 2005)

I know some players are not their listed heights, but looking at this guy he seems to tower over the opposing teams other players. So with that being said has anyone on this board ever seen this guy up close and personal and are his computer numbers are? Just wondering if he is bigger than Dwight Howard. 

Thank You


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

On his site he is listed as 7'0


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

He looks 7'1.

This guy reminds me of a more athletic young Tim Duncan frosh at Wakeforest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's looked every bit the 7'0 listing since he was a junior IMO.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The answer: As big as he wants to be...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight is probably right around 6'11" right now, maybe a tad under. From what I saw of Oden he looks like a full 7 footer if not a little taller. He also looks like he is a little more solidly built than Dwight was at the same age although Dwight got much bigger before his rookie year.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Dwight admitted hes only about 6'9" fairly recently.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

oden would be just over 7 foot, very solidly built too.
cant wait til he gets into the L


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Besides not being left-handed, the David Robinson comparison is right on...


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

How big? He so big, when he sits around the house he sits AROUND the house... :clown:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

11".


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> 11".


How do you know that ?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> Dwight admitted hes only about 6'9" fairly recently.


He was taller than that in bare feet when they measured him at the pre-draft camp (6'9-1/2").


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I defenetly think he is 7 feet I stood next to him at big time in Vegas last year and he was huge, even next to other very big players that were at the tournament.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> Dwight admitted hes only about 6'9" fairly recently.


When was this? I don't recall it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Except I believe Oden can develop into a more effective back to the basket big man than the Admiral.



zagsfan20 said:


> Besides not being left-handed, the David Robinson comparison is right on...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> Dwight admitted hes only about 6'9" fairly recently.



I don't believe that. He's at least 6'10".


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

6'11 i think he is.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I always thought Dwight was 6'11. But idc what anybody says, I saw an interview with him where he said he is about 6'9. He was naming guys taller than himself. For more info I suggest asking Magic fans.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> When was this? I don't recall it.


it was an article in the orlando sentinel. 
he said Hedo was taller than him, and he is listed at 6'10"
LISTED
we dont know haw tall dwight is 4 sho


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

pmac34 said:


> it was an article in the orlando sentinel.
> he said Hedo was taller than him, and he is listed at 6'10"
> LISTED
> we dont know haw tall dwight is 4 sho


In all reality it shouldnt matter. He should not be playing center and the way he played this past season make me say... I dont care how tall he is. Once he develops that mid-range game its all over. He is Elton Brand with more athleticism/height.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> In all reality it shouldnt matter. He should not be playing center and the way he played this past season make me say... I dont care how tall he is. Once he *develops that mid-range game* its all over. He is Elton Brand with more athleticism/height.


unless he gets pushed into the C spot by Darko...
he should just watch tapes of shaq, learn those post moves real well, and work out all summer to achieve 300+ lbs


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> In all reality it shouldnt matter. He should not be playing center and the way he played this past season make me say... I dont care how tall he is. Once he develops that mid-range game its all over. He is Elton Brand with more athleticism/height.



I don't really see the Brand comparison. And Brand's game involves, from what i've seen, a lot of short range jumpers. I don't think Dwight's game will ever involve that many jumpers. He's much closer to Duncan and Brand, even though I think he wants to be KG.

Dwight will be a center. Whether he is "listed" as one doesn't matter. He spent most of this year guarding centers and being guarded by centers. Either way, if Dwight and Darko are starting together they are interchangeable ... PF or C, doesn't really matter. They'll be guarding whoever is the best matchups.

And who knows how tall most of these guys really are but I very rarely recall Dwight playing against too many guys taller than him.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> And who knows how tall most of these guys really are but I very rarely recall Dwight playing against too many guys taller than him.


Exactly. The only way Dwight is 6'9 is if he's using the same measurements as KG and Duncan to keep himself from becoming a center.

Howard measured in at 6'10.25'' at the pre-draft camp in 2004. Later doctors claimed he'd go on to grow at least another few inches and could possibly reach 7'1-7'3. Take it for what it's worth, he's definitely taller than 6'9 though.

He's changed his opinion lately on what position/style he should be playing. Late last season he claimed he'd be happy to play center, now he's claiming he'd like to take people outside like Kevin Garnett. If Dwight actually said he was 6'9, and I'm still waiting for a link, then this could be part of his change in attitude. Garnett and Duncan did the same thing so they weren't labelled centers.

Dwight is at least 6'11 and 265 pounds. There is no way he's 6'9.
http://nbadraft.net/2004measurements.asp


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Isnt he goin to Ohio State?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Howard measured in at 6'10.25'' at the pre-draft camp in 2004.


That settles the argument, thank you very much. And that was barefoot, with shoes he's at least 6'11''.



pmac34 said:


> he should just watch tapes of shaq, learn those post moves real well, and work out all summer to achieve 300+ lbs


Alright, so pmac can never be taken seriously again. ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!! Dwight's greatest attribute isn't his post moves or footwork (although they are nice obviously), it's his athleticism!! If he balloons to 310 pounds he would be 10 times worse and completely ruin his career. Why does he have to be Shaq? To be honest, I'd rather have Hakeem from 1993-1995 stretched out over an entire career than Shaq's career, and Dwight can definitely be the next Dream.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I read somewhere that Oden's wingspan is 7-6. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> That settles the argument, thank you very much. And that was barefoot, with shoes he's at least 6'11''..


That was with shoes on, he was 6'9 without shoes


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> That was with shoes on, he was 6'9 without shoes



This is true. I remember being surpised that he was only 6'9 when they did the measurements that year.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Notice Howard has a 7-4.5 wingspan which is huge.

But Oden is Just Huge - from what I've seen from him playing with Guys like Durant and Brandan Wright (6-9 w/o shoes - link ) he looks even mote than 7 ft , I won't be surprised if He's 7-1 w/s or even more
Spencer Haws is officially 6-10.5 w/o shoes (which means he's likely to be listed a 7 ftr w/s) and he looked small


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

I think Dwight's admission was that he is really 6'10" and not 6'11". Whether this means with or without shoes, who knows. As someone else said, it's more 'political' in the sense that he's being pegged as a power forward now. 

Height is important, but one or two inches isn't a big deal when you factor in length. Quite a few lanky, long-limbed players can sucessfully handle players two or three inches taller. So the misleading height listings aren't too important IMO.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Dwight must have grown since entering the league. he looked a bit taller and much bigger this past season.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

TyGuy said:


> Dwight must have grown since entering the league. he looked a bit taller and much bigger this past season.











Before









Now


----------

